# Facebook hit by massive spam attack; more than 60 lakh accounts hacked. edit: spammed



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

> A massive spam attack has hit Facebook, causing significant problems for the social networking site. Facebook accounts are being flooded with graphic images of violence and pornography. According to reports, more than two lakhs Facebook accounts from Bangalore have been attacked. A number of users have complained that their profile pictures have been put on porn sites. Globally, more than 60 lakh Facebook accounts have been reportedly hacked since Sunday night.The virus, rapidly spreading across the social network, has flooded accounts with gruesome images of hardcore porn and violence. Facebook has also acknowledged the presence of the virus and is presently investigating the matter.



Source


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 17, 2011)

ya heard of it...but no such feed in my fb till now...using mobile...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

I saw that too in the news, but luckily for me, I've not got any such feed(s).


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Facebook has deleted all such content now. I received couple of messages with disturbing attachments.

Now,
 *img163.imageshack.us/img163/7439/ba206dc302944ad0ac4d709.png


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

And now comes the denial


> Facebook has rejected reports of hacking of its users' accounts in India. It also denied claims that the profile pictures of its users were transferred to any unwanted site.
> “There have been inaccurate reports of Facebook users' accounts being hacked. This is not true. Users photos are not being transferred to an unwanted site and no accounts have been compromised,” says Facebook. “Protecting the people who use Facebook from spam and malicious content is a top priority for us. We are always working to improve our systems to isolate and remove material that violates our terms, and take action on those who is responsible for these types of content.”


  Facebook says no accounts were hacked during - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have a Facebook account  but unfortunately every other person I know who has a Facebook account is least concerned uneducated about his/her privacy settings!! ..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

Charan said:


> I don't have a Facebook account



What?? 
I guess you are very few of those people who visit online forums but don't have facebook account.


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

First came the denial 'Facebook says no accounts were hacked during spam attack'

Then came the blame game "Browser Vulnerability" Facilitated Facebook Porn Attack

another school of thought. 'Explicit images may push users away and enterprises to ban the social network, say analysts'

I wonder how many actually do this.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> What??
> I guess you are very few of those people who visit online forums but don't have facebook account.



Well I consider TDF as my first and probably the best Social network I had ever been a member of  

I am paranoid about privacy  . 

BTW .. if I am against Social Network ..., does it make me Anti-Social?


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 17, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Facebook has deleted all such content now. I received couple of messages with disturbing attachments.
> 
> Now,
> *img163.imageshack.us/img163/7439/ba206dc302944ad0ac4d709.png



I also got this message 1 week ago from my friend, and I thought the person by mistake deleted it. Hopefully, it's over now.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Charan said:


> Well I consider TDF as my first and probably the best Social network I had ever been a member of



Yeah!

These days, I check out my User CP more than I used to check out my fb notifications. Thanx to TDF, I've almost got rid of Facebook.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

Charan said:


> Well I consider TDF as my first and probably the best Social network I had ever been a member of
> 
> I am paranoid about privacy  .
> 
> BTW .. if I am against Social Network ..., *does it make me Anti-Social? *



No, actually it makes you more social. (you can call it, anti-e-social though  )


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2011)

Charan said:


> I don't have a Facebook account  but unfortunately every other person I know who has a Facebook account is least concerned uneducated about his/her privacy settings!! ..



True. People not even care to increase account protection even after FB warns about it during every login. BTW I remember very well that you had a siggy mentioning "_*I will never be found online may be its gmail, fb or whatever, but on TDF, yeah*_" 



d6bmg said:


> What??
> I guess you are very few of those people who visit online forums but don't have facebook account.



I have it from 2006, but deactivated it


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

so is this spam attack automated or it gets initiated after clicking some link (like videos)?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2011)

^^Yeah, after clickilng on some "external" links, which are  made to lure you to click on them.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

Twitter.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2011)

ico said:


> Twitter.



Till date, neither I haven't joined, nor tried. Actually never felt the need.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 19, 2011)

ico said:


> Twitter.



Thanks to GTA 4, I always read twitter with an "a".


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^Yeah, after clickilng on some "external" links, which are  made to lure you to click on them.



then my guess is, 99% victim are boys  reason you know.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> Thanks to GTA 4, I always read twitter with an "a".



Didn't get it. 



Sam said:


> then my guess is, 99% victim are boys  reason you know.



Yep


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> Thanks to GTA 4, I always read twitter with an "a".


hehe. 

Twatter: What the FUCK are you doing?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 19, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Didn't get it.



grow up first


----------



## D@rekills4 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't have a Facebook account but upon reading this, a FaceBooker would say :





> Brah, my password is soo epic that not even a hacker can hack it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2011)

i got fakebook account lol, just for offers and freebs and to troll some pages i don agree with lol


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you sure its hacked? If there's a malicious app in facebook and people use it, out of which the app gets access to do whatever in the person's facebook profile then its not hacking.

This wasn't in the news, but Times of India was under enormous pressure when they published online stating that facebook's 6 Lakhs account was hacked. Within a day's time TOI re-written their article and changed their headline, but a part of original headline can be seen easily. on the URL I am not sure if Digit follows in, but Press Council of India already did say that a lot of reporters are publishing stuff to create sensationalism but in reality that is damaging the Indian press' credibility. Again, are you sure its hacked?

Sad, established media entities are the new sources of inaccurate news/rumour mills.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 30, 2011)

I mentioned elsewhere, but it wasn't "hacked". It was voluntary spam spread by people clicking on the darn links.

And oh yeah, the whole 60lakh / 2L in Bangalore was conjured up by idiots who picked up a random number.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 30, 2011)

@ CPG: Yeah you said it on chip. But there was a very long discussion about this in twitter between 1-2 bloggers, medianama, Times Group journos (apparently even TOI and Times group journos have started mudslinging eachother), labnol and readers. If things like this is put up not only then not only guys like FB will sue media, but rival media will bash eachother and loose credibility.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah yeah. I was following that conversation, didn't get involved in it though.


----------



## iamjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I heard it also . I think it must be the work of some in the corporate sector . Because hacking facebook is not a simple task . One require a lot of resourses which can only a big company can provide .. And why it is that accounts from the bangalore are attacked. is there any connection of the bangalore  with this attack .


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 1, 2011)

FFS.


IT. WAS. NOT. A. HACK.


There was no hacking, neither was there any "company" involved neither was any city targeted. 

See semi-looks-like-porn pic. Watch desperate people click to get free porn. Spam spreads. That's all it was, nothing else. 

</rant>


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2011)

Ehh forget it. Its a sad state of online media in India. Signs of mainstream media in the making.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Facebook hit by massive spam attack; more than 60 lakh accounts hacked. edit: spa*

Title edited.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Facebook hit by massive spam attack; more than 60 lakh accounts hacked. edit: spa*

Well I receive too much regular spam in my FB inbox asking me to join various apps, messengers, etc.
They are all auto generated. People should really think twice before clicking "Allow access"


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Facebook hit by massive spam attack; more than 60 lakh accounts hacked. edit: spa*



ico said:


> Twatter: What the **** are you doing?



How do I join Twatter from the above link? I apologise for the rather rhetorical yet stupid question.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Facebook hit by massive spam attack; more than 60 lakh accounts hacked. edit: spa*



insaneYLN said:


> How do I join Twatter from the above link? I apologise for the rather rhetorical yet stupid question.


Lol..


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Facebook hit by massive spam attack; more than 60 lakh accounts hacked. edit: spa*

Now I get it, I have to register at Twatter - The Anti-Social Network


Twatter: What the FUCK are you doing? is sort of a parody, is it not!

Sorry, it seems I was just born yesterday!


----------

